# A Horrific Hypothetical



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

You prepped. In that you bugged out and have a solid arsenal and supplies at your bug out, but now it's three months later and a motorcycle gang has located your home and it's clear you and your wife can't defeat 100 or more motorcycle thugs with an arsenal of their own. You manage to buy you and your wife 10 minutes head start on a trail their street bikes won't be able to follow. You are going to be 100% on foot! but 7 miles away is back up location the bikers would have to reach on foot thru dozens of ambushes and boogie traps. 

Now the question is what do you bug out with? You are limited only by what you can carry on foot. Chances of you needing it to push the bikers back on your trail are real or substantial so I'd leave the 22s. My choices:

AR-15 for myself and I can manage about 240 rounds all in magazines,
Rossi 357 for Mrs, 16" barrel lever rifle no scope,
Two 357 revolvers (one for each of us)
About 200 rounds of 357 ammo, and components for 200 reloads and a hand press.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Hopefully it's not just me and the wife and that trail to the secondary location includes a fatal funnel. After that it's asymmetrical warfare or run.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Draino and hydrogen peroxide. I would also try to include to ferrous-oxide, powdered aluminum and magnesium ribbon. Beyond that, ARs for both of us and a 9mm pistol for Mrs Inor and a .45 for me.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

2 bouncing betties ( :wink: ), 2 ARs, 1911 for me and .380 for the wife.
as much ammo as we could carry,
water and machete


----------



## bushrat (Oct 21, 2013)

Our plan would include a pre-determined escape route and cached supplies along the way. When bugging out we would each carry 1 AK & 1 Glock 17 with 4 mags per weapon per person, plus one canteen each and MRE's.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Ripon said:


> You prepped. In that you bugged out and have a solid arsenal and supplies at your bug out, but now it's three months later and a motorcycle gang has located your home and it's clear you and your wife can't defeat 100 or more motorcycle thugs with an arsenal of their own. You manage to buy you and your wife 10 minutes head start on a trail their street bikes won't be able to follow. You are going to be 100% on foot! but 7 miles away is back up location the bikers would have to reach on foot thru dozens of ambushes and boogie traps.
> 
> Now the question is what do you bug out with? You are limited only by what you can carry on foot. Chances of you needing it to push the bikers back on your trail are real or substantial so I'd leave the 22s. My choices:
> 
> ...


Haha I do this all the time but here is the flaw

1. You only have you and your wife? OMG I now you better and you have you and your wife and your kids and their GF or BF and your neighbors and you mom and dad and ....

2. Running from any threat is not a good choice, I would rather reinforce what I have and stand my ground, seriously 100 bikers would not stand a chance against me and 8 defenders.

3. Don't discount the fact that a serious defense will dissuade real gangstas from messing with you at all, a smart thief will bypass strong targets and attack weaker ones. Also once you drop the 30th "biker" as they charge your bunker, they will all cut and run like the pansies they are. Bikers only exist because they have learned the rules on how to exist between law and order. Once the SHTF law and order will not exist and they are as vulnerable as they next guy. Most "bikers" only survive within our society because society exists, once that fabric breaks down they have no food, water, gas, whiskey, or resupply of bullets and the leather jackets will fall very quickly.

My response is stand your ground and with minimal planning you can take out 50 bikers before their fat bellies can cover 100 yards, once that happens they will look elsewhere for an easier target. Our best defense is having an offense that makes us NOT an easy target.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Haha I do this all the time but here is the flaw
> 
> 1. You only have you and your wife? OMG I now you better and you have you and your wife and your kids and their GF or BF and your neighbors and you mom and dad and ....
> 
> ...


Excellent point Rancher! I still prefer to mix your advice with a dose of chemistry. But that is just because I am a nerd.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Inor said:


> Excellent point Rancher! I still prefer to mix your advice with a dose of chemistry. But that is just because I am a nerd.


I'm not sure what your dose of "chemistry" would be, but if it is thermite grenades I am with you bro!

On an more serious note, your advice here on this forum is priceless, I have never thought "nerd" when talking to you.

Keep up the fight


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> I'm not sure what your dose of "chemistry" would be, but if it is thermite grenades I am with you bro!
> 
> On an more serious note, your advice here on this forum is priceless, I have never thought "nerd" when talking to you.
> 
> Keep up the fight


Ditto sir!


----------



## BetrayedAmerican (Jan 8, 2013)

set up shot in an area you know very well... Take pop shot but make them accuarte. Become a sniper. Watch and observe, find out what the rank structures are.. Who answers to who, take the top guy out. Fire once then relocate... Fire and relocate, so on and so forth, When the leadership is taken out of a wolf pack they go into disarray until one or two step up to take the pack back then it tends to lead to only one victor... Take them out one leader at a time and eventually they will leave or full out attack.. Now for me there are plenty of places to shoot from with concealment and cover very important that people know the difference. 
One down two down three down four eventually there wont be any left to walk through my door.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I Dont know if you realize that bikers now a days are retired age over weight middle class men. They are the only ones who can afford a 40 thousand dollar H.D. curious George will be more of a threat than bikers.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

alterego said:


> I Dont know if you realize that bikers now a days are retired age over weight middle class men. They are the only ones who can afford a 40 thousand dollar H.D. curious George will be more of a threat than bikers.


You've never been around outlaw bikers much have you? I'm not talking about 1%ers either like Hells Angels, The Breed, the Banditos. I'm talking about the group just below that but nowhere near like the group you're referring to. Most of these are locals but some have spread out and have chapters in neighboring states. 1%ers are more into organized crime now. They are similar to drug cartels.

You're talking about bike clubs, not biker gangs. Yes there are still a fair amount of them around.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

What if the gang is on dirt bikes?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

roy said:


> What if the gang is on dirt bikes?


Who cares what they ride as long as they are in your crosshairs







.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

If you put just one MC member down,they will retaliate with every thing until the last one is gone.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

1) Preps are needed to survive
2) Wife can't run can walk on smooth level surface but some times still falls
3) I'm not leaving her
4) You kill one they're going to retaliate till your dead

Conclusion Go For the Gusto!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> If you put just one MC member down,they will retaliate with every thing until the last one is gone.


That's only true for some of them. Some are bad asses while some are only brave when they have back up. I once knew a guy who's club name was shag. He had that name for a reason. He wasn't the only one like that. You kill enough of them and they will look for greener pastures.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Biker gangs are badasses because the rest of us abide by rules. They aren't on my top ten list of security concerns, to be honest.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Biker gangs are badasses because the rest of us abide by rules. They aren't on my top ten list of security concerns, to be honest.


Only the 1%ers will be the real bad asses. Maybe some of the others. I would be surprised if any of them put up too much of a fight unless you really have something they want. A huge loss of manpower would seriously diminish their desire to fight. They would not be as effective after that and would not want that much of a loss. There are too many easy pickins out there where the bikers don't have to fight much.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Our exit path is not something you could even take a horse on. If they followed they'd be forced to do so on foot and they'd be ambushed several times over the 7 miles. That location is not one they'd likely track us into but if they did I think we'd survive longer inside then they could outside.

When I say a "100" I am generally referring to an insurmountable group. There are suppose to be more people then me and my wife at our property, but if no one else makes it - then its just us. We do have a chemical implosion that should eliminate a wood bridge any vehicles would need. Once that is done they have 850 yards to my front door - that's the 10 minutes I can buy to begin the second bug out. A good chunk of that 850 yards is concealed behind a hill so I only have the ability to engage them at the 850 yard mark and then at 350 yards when they round the hill. I'd prefer to be gone before they round the hill and on my way to the 2nd location.



roy said:


> What if the gang is on dirt bikes?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

*IF*

If all those who are suppose to make it too our BOL do so - and its not just me and the Mrs.- then yes we can engage at two distant points, will hold a high ground area, and flanks. No doubt, but it seems like, after a holiday and seeing the family, I wonder if they'll make it there.



rickfromillinois said:


> Look for the guy who does allot of pointing and shoot him, he's the leader (Paraphrase of something that Carlos Hathcock said). The bikers will not be Spartans, elite assault troops, or dedicated special ops troops. They would be interested in loot, rape, and weapons. That will be their priority. If they lose enough people they will go find an easier target. My wife would not be capable of any quick escape because of rheumatoid arthritis. There will be 8 to 10 adults where we hole up. I think that we can make it a very unattractive proposition for someone to attack us.


----------

